# Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Maio 2008



## rbsmr (30 Abr 2008 às 16:05)

Viva!

Comecemos este tópico com o comunicado do nosso querido IM:

Comunicado válido entre 2008-04-30 15:30:00 e 2008-05-03 23:00:00

Assunto: Previsão para o fim de semana prolongado

Neste fim de semana prolongado destaca-se para o Continente a subida da temperatura que será mais significativa na quinta e sexta-feira.

Para Quinta-feira de manhã ainda se prevê muita nebulosidade nas Regiões Norte e Centro e chuva fraca no Minho e Douro Litoral.

Na tarde de Quinta e Sexta-feira o céu estará em geral pouco nublado.

Para Sábado à tarde prevê-se o regresso da chuva às Regiões do litoral a Norte do Cabo Carvoeiro, que se estenderá, no entanto, no dia seguinte às restantes regiões do Norte e do Centro.
Para o Arquipélago da Madeira prevê-se alguma nebulosidade na Sexta e Sábado, podendo mesmo ocorrer chuva fraca nesses dias.
Para o Arquipélago dos Açores, devido a uma depressão com um sistema frontal associado, prevê-se para quinta-feira, sexta-feira e domingo períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, que poderão ser acompanhados de trovoadas, em particular nos Grupos Central e Oriental. Para Sábado prevê-se que o céu se apresente com boas abertas em todo o arquipélago. O vento vai soprar fraco a moderado em todas as ilhas nestes dias.

Data de edição: 2008-04-30 15:10:36


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Abr 2008 às 18:26)

As probablidades de ocorrerem trovoadas estão a aumentar cada vez mais a cada dia que passa


----------



## miguel (30 Abr 2008 às 18:26)

O calor não vão ser apenas 2/3 dias como já li noutro topico de abril...será calor a partir de sexta até miados da proxima semana pelo menos 6/7 dias


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Abr 2008 às 18:27)

miguel disse:


> O calor não vão ser apenas 2/3 dias como já li noutro topico de abril...será calor a partir de sexta até miados da proxima semana pelo menos 6/7 dias



Vamos lá ver  eu quero calor para que possa apimentar possiveis trovoadas  vamos rezar para que ele apareça e claro se aguente.


----------



## miguel (30 Abr 2008 às 18:31)

Mário Barros disse:


> Vamos lá ver  eu quero calor para que possa apimentar possiveis trovoadas  vamos rezar para que ele apareça e claro se aguente.



Como já o referiste a partir de sábado aumentam as condições para as trovoadas principalmente no Interior


----------



## nimboestrato (1 Mai 2008 às 09:37)

As chuvas que nos próximos  3, 4 dias vão visitar (alagar) os Açores vão igualmente roçar o Noroeste Continental.De hoje até domingo a fronteira entre  o tempo seco e tempo algo chuvoso situar-se-á algures,entre a costa norte (minho e douro litoral) e 100 ,200 Kms a oeste em pleno Oceano.
Será dificil prever quais as bandas de nuvens com precipitações (de um modo geral fracas) que atingirão essas regiões.
O I.M. vai apontando para a possibilidade de períodos de chuva fraca até lá, mas nestas circunstâncias muitas das vezes a chuva fraca prevista dá lugar a bons e espaçosos períodos de sol como o caso desta manhã.
A previsão de precipitação do GFS para a madrugada de sábado para domingo mostra isso mesmo







a chuva , mesmo aqui ao lado,a beijar o agora bem regado Noroeste Continental.
Quanto ao resto do rectângulo Português ,tempo seco e com temperaturas a recuperarem neste Maio que entrou frescote,frio até, (vejam-se as mínimas de hoje a rondar os zero graus em muito nordeste transmontano).
A partir de segunda, tempo estável e Anticiclónico e quanto às tão desejadas trovoadas parece que por ora terão que esperar.
Há uma possibilidade de tal acontecer lá para meados/fim da próxima semana,segundo apontam alguns modelos (sobretudo o ECMWF europeu)com a aproximação de uma depressão à Península Ibérica mas tudo irá depender se essa instabilidade estendender-se-á também a niveis mais altos da atmosfera e também ,é claro, esta previsão estará ainda muito condicionada pela distância a que reporta.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Mai 2008 às 14:40)

Tanto o ECM como o GFS estão em concordância com uma possivel aproximação de uma depressão do continente


----------



## Rog (1 Mai 2008 às 15:14)




----------



## psm (1 Mai 2008 às 21:50)

Boa noite 
À uma grande divergencia entre modelos a partir de do dia 7 ,no ecmwf a partir deste dia iremos ter subida da temperatura não muito acentuada e trovoadas mais ou menos dispersas até ao dia 10,no gfs as trovoadas mais confinadas no interior da peninsula, e nortada moderada no litoral. Vamos ver quem ganha nestas previsões das (12)


----------



## Brigantia (1 Mai 2008 às 23:31)

Ainda falta bastante tempo mas para Quarta o GFS aponta para grande instabilidade com possibilidade de trovoadas localmente fortes.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Mai 2008 às 12:25)

Pelo que os modelos indicam parece que iremos ter instabilidade de norte a sul a partir de dia 9 

Lisboa





Porto





Vamos lá ver se não ocorrerá alguma chuva antes de dia 9 devido á possibilidade de grande instabilidade essencialmente no interior de país.


----------



## Rog (2 Mai 2008 às 12:53)




----------



## Brunomc (2 Mai 2008 às 14:23)

será que vi bem..
temos poeira do deserto do Sara em Portugal??


----------



## Rog (2 Mai 2008 às 15:25)

Brunomc disse:


> será que vi bem..
> temos poeira do deserto do Sara em Portugal??



Não é a primeira vez que tal acontece e nem será a última.. Trata-se de pequenas concentrações de poeira na alta atmosfera. 

Nos dias de ceu limpo em que tal acontece, o céu ganha uma tonalidade mais clara; um azul muito claro por vezes pode até parecer branco caso as poeiras suspensas no ar sejam em grande concentração. 

Imagem de satélite no visível de hoje:





Ventos favoráveis amanhã para transportar esta areia até à Península Ibérica.


----------



## Brunomc (2 Mai 2008 às 15:33)

> Não é a primeira vez que tal acontece e nem será a última.. Trata-se de pequenas concentrações de poeira na alta atmosfera.
> 
> Nos dias de ceu limpo em que tal acontece, o céu ganha uma tonalidade mais clara; um azul muito claro por vezes pode até parecer branco caso as poeiras suspensas no ar sejam em grande concentração



já percebi 

aquelas manchas brancas e poeira não e??


----------



## psm (2 Mai 2008 às 20:23)

Boa noite 
Pela previsão do ecmwf das 12, a probalidade de ocorrer trovoadas e aguaceiros na peninsula ibérica é bastante grande, devido a entrada de ar frio em altitude ou seja uma depressão nos altos niveis da atmosfera em cut off, isto tambem se vai  reflectir á superficie, com entrada de ventos humidos e quentes do mediterraneo e de Africa estes mais secos mas que ao passar pelo mar de Alborán se humedecem, estas condições são favoraveis para originar belas nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical na peninsula ibérica
Vamos ver se a previsão se mantem.


----------



## Minho (2 Mai 2008 às 23:55)

Os modelos a prever instabilidade, cut off lows, etc, parecem-me ainda menos fiáveis que a prever frio. No GFS não há rasto de depressões isoladas em altura...







E tal como disse o amigo psm o ECM aponta para uma depressão isolada em altura (DISA) ou uma Cut Off Low ou como lhe chamam nuestros hermanos uma DANA

Nos nivens altos (500hPa de altura) vê-se claramente uma depressão em altura desprendida da circulação geral de oeste apenas uma depressão térmica que poderá ajudar a potenciar a DISA: 








Ao nível da superfície (1000hPa) não há qualquer reflexo dessa depressão:








É uma situação muito interessante a acompanhar...


.


----------



## nimboestrato (3 Mai 2008 às 02:50)

O Rog, que todos os dias aqui no forum,presta o melhor , mais profícuo  e credível serviço de informação , quer de recolha de registos,quer de tempo presente noutro tópico e por aqui nos vai informando  da  previsão para o que sendo futuro ,é quase já certo que ocorra por que é já amanhã,
é neste tópico, entremeado com os apaixonados ,os expectantes,os desejosos e os especuladores do tempo a médio prazo (eu incluído,obviamente).
Mas agora  que a Primavera está instalada ,estará ainda mais potenciada a previsão a médio prazo especulativa.
Este é o período por  excelência em que as dificuldades  na previsão se tornam mais veementes.
E então quando falámos de DISA (Dana) a prazo ,tudo poder-se-á  transformar ao virar da esquina em  tiros no escuro que por aqui às vezes ,com base na informação disponível, acabámos por dar.
Ontem, o modelo Europeu avançava determinado ,aliás como já o vinha fazendo há algumas saídas para uma inequívoca situação de instabilidade convectiva lá para o final da semana que vem.O GFS era à altura,mais austero .
Hoje , reviravolta que acontece amiude nestas circunstâncias, 
e é já o GFS e não o Europeu  que aponta para tal desiderato...
Afinal em que ficámos?
Como sempre, no mais certo:
-Primavera instalada de momento,
ainda alguma remota possibilidade de precipitação fraca no domingo no sítio do costume ( litoral do minho e do douro ), 
e depois, até quarta-feira, brisa estável de leste com as temperaturas máximas a subirem e tempo de azul pintado.
As trovoadas de Maio podem não demorar.
Há modelos que as anunciam para depois...


----------



## psm (3 Mai 2008 às 08:57)

Minho disse:


> Os modelos a prever instabilidade, cut off lows, etc, parecem-me ainda menos fiáveis que a prever frio. No GFS não há rasto de depressões isoladas em altura...
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Bom dia 
Esqueci-me de referir, em depressão em superficie que era a de origem termica, que depois irá entrar em fase com a de cut off.

Com as previsões das (00) o ecmwf já não dá tanta instabilidade para o litoral, e essa mesma  ficará mais confinada no interior da peninsula ibérica.
Quem potencia a instabilidade para esta zona da europa é o fnmoc a partir do dia 8,mas como já disse o nimboestrato "muitos tiros no escuro se vão dar até lá", e eu acrescento "muita agua irá correr pelo rio".
A ver se confirma estas tendencias, seria uma primavera ou maio "normal" algum calor e com as nossas amigas trovoadas.

"Maio que não tiver trovoada não dá coisa estimada"


----------



## Rog (3 Mai 2008 às 13:26)




----------



## Mário Barros (4 Mai 2008 às 11:52)

Parece que existe a possibilidade de trovoadas para o interior do país ao final da tarde de hoje 





A instabilidade mantem-se a partir de dia 9 de Maio as temperaturas começaram a descer mais cedo  por volta já de 7/8 de Maio.

Porto





Lisboa


----------



## HotSpot (4 Mai 2008 às 13:26)

Só deixar então a nota que o detector de trovoadas de Lugo (Galizia), hoje pode ser muito útil.

http://meteo.aerolugo.com/nexstorm/tormentas.php


----------



## Gongas (4 Mai 2008 às 14:03)

4ª Feira, 7 de Maio de 2008  

Céu pouco nublado, temporariamente muito nublado por nuvens altas,
tornando-se muito nublado a norte do sistema montanhoso
Montejunto-Estrela a partir da tarde, *com ocorrência de aguaceiros
e possibilidade de trovoadas, em especial ao fim da tarde e noite*.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h).
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.

Fonte: IM 

parece que vao começar as nossas amigas


----------



## Rog (4 Mai 2008 às 18:54)




----------



## Rog (4 Mai 2008 às 20:35)

Tendência geral do estado do tempo nesta semana.


----------



## nimboestrato (5 Mai 2008 às 02:06)

Maio, maduro Maio, estará aí ao virar da esquina.
Com a continuação do Anticiclone dos Açores  centrado bem mais a sul da sua posição normal mas doravante, com a companhia de um outro A, com protagonismo nas  Ilhas Britânicas,com este  duplo  posicionamento anticiclónico não será de estranhar que  vamos escutar de  novo  nas previsões meteorológicas a  partir de 07( quarta-feira), que saudades,as famigeradas  condições favoráveis para a ocorrência de fenómenos pontualmente extremos (Trovoadas).Mais a Norte e mais para o interior.
Mas também sabemos que quantas vezes a região em que vivemos é incluída para tais fenómenos e depois nada ocorre.
Às vezes, sabemos  notícia do extremo, na terra vizinha que não estaria na rota, quando aqui o dia foi normal.
Maio , como se sabe , tem fama de tais pontuais extremas ocorrências. 
Os modelos insistem neste limbo propício, desde quarta até sábado.
Vão  voltar "as condições favoráveis para...".
Veremos se ocorrerão e em tal caso, pois  que haja  relatos ...


----------



## diogo (5 Mai 2008 às 12:13)

Grande semana para o nosso amigo Mário


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Mai 2008 às 12:37)

diogo disse:


> Grande semana para o nosso amigo Mário



Esperemos que não seje só para mim mas sim para todos os membros que apreciam e deliram com trovoadas


----------



## vitamos (5 Mai 2008 às 13:03)

Mário Barros disse:


> Esperemos que não seje só para mim mas sim para todos os membros que apreciam e deliram com trovoadas



Assim esperamos! Mas é aquela coisa, pelo que vejo os modelos patinam como tudo com este tipo de situações (o que até pode ser vantajoso, para quem gosta destes fenómenos, uma vez que podem estar a "prever por defeito"), e assim sendo nunca sabemos ao certo o onde e como até olhar para cima ou para uma boa imagem de satélite! Agora fenómenos pontuais e intensos parece ser o mote. A situação de ontem talvez ilustre um pouco a pontualidade e intensidade destes acontecimentos:






Agora nos próximos dias é aguardar que as descargas entrem no território...


Neste momento agradecia o teletransporte para o sul de França, onde a situação parece tar mais animada


----------



## Henrique (5 Mai 2008 às 23:58)

Tão fixes "Meos"? 
Ja tinha saudades disto, praticamente so ponho cá os pés, neste caso, o cursor, quando penso universalmente já conhecidissima frase, "...possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoadas". E cá estou eu, depois de ver o aspecto do céu de hoje pensei que podesse vir algo.
É verdade parece que maio se prepara para fazer relembrar ao povo das festas tipicamente, digamos, naturais. 
Vou seguir atentamente todo o desenvolvimento deste prometedor cenário.
Ah e também adoro trovoadas  !!!!!!


----------



## nimboestrato (6 Mai 2008 às 09:39)

Bons dias.
E pronto. Estaremos ,ao que tudo indica, na véspera de uns dias à Maio.
Com efeito,o nosso IM já inclui na previsão para amanhã a possibilidade de aguaceiros pontualmente fortes acompanhados de granizo e trovoadas para Trás-os-Montes e Beira Alta.Depois, estende a possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoadas até sexta ,sobretudo a Norte e Centro.
Sabemos da imprevisibilidade nestas circunstâncias do "quando, como e onde", mas à vista desarmada (vendo os modelos),o interior norte e centro espanhol parece ir comer a melhor fatia.
No entanto,até ontem, os principais modelos dariam por terminada a festa lá para sábado.
Hoje ,o cenário de Anticiclone dos Açores bem a Sudoeste das Ilhas conjugado com um Anticiclone tampão a nordeste das Britânicas,irá continuar para a semana:







Se um diz mata, o outro dirá esfola.






E assim sendo,pode ser que continuem pela semana que vem ,as condições favoráveis para o aparecimento das condições favoráveis da ocorrência de aguaceiros convectivos e das tão apreciadas trovoadas.
Maio parece prometer .
Cá estaremos para ver tudo o que possa ocorrer.


----------



## vitamos (6 Mai 2008 às 11:06)

Fica a previsão do ESTOFEX que embore coloque  claramente a situação de instabilidade em território de "nuestros hermanos" coloca ainda alguma incerteza na localização espacial do fenómeno, o que deixa em aberto também, na minha opinião, muito do que poderá ocorrer por cá...





Over Spain the deep layer shear and 0-3 km SREH are slightly enhanced. Storms may organize better in this area into multicells. The forcing is limited to higher terrain, and cloud bases can reach over 2000m above ground. Under these conditions marginally large hail is possible, as well as strong gusts (likely sub-severe given the lack of wind in the environment). *Note: the latest 18Z GFS lays the zone of instability actually somewhat more to the west into Galicia.*


----------



## Costa (6 Mai 2008 às 11:22)

Alguém me pode dizer o tempo que possivelmente irá fazer sexta-feira?


----------



## vitamos (6 Mai 2008 às 11:30)

Costa disse:


> Alguém me pode dizer o tempo que possivelmente irá fazer sexta-feira?




_
6ª feira
Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), temporariamente
moderado (15 a 30 km/h) de noroeste durante a tarde.
Aguaceiros pouco frequentes,
mais prováveis nas regiões Norte e Centro.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.

Fonte IM:_


Os modelos parecem não fugir muito a isto, a instabilidade mantém-se com mais ou menos intensidade é uma questão de ir acompanhando. A incerteza domina a semana.


----------



## Rog (6 Mai 2008 às 12:35)




----------



## miguel (6 Mai 2008 às 14:38)

É a minha opinião mas para mim a festa maior é para a semana esta semana é mais fogo de vista que outra coisa tirando talvez sexta feira  pelo que vi prefiro a semana que vem   até agora este mês de trovoadas aqui é marcado apenas por nuvens altas ...  espero que anime a partir da semana que vem até ao fim do mês, e acredito que sim


----------



## Costa (6 Mai 2008 às 16:21)

vitamos disse:


> _
> 6ª feira
> Períodos de céu muito nublado.
> Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), temporariamente
> ...



Será que tá bom para ir à queima?


----------



## squidward (6 Mai 2008 às 16:39)

que Maio não nos desiluda, que seja pelo menos como Setembro ultimo


----------



## miguel (6 Mai 2008 às 17:03)

Quinta feira é um bom dia para a foto   elas vão rebentar no interior mas no litoral deve dar para ver boas nuvens para Este   em espanha neste dia vão rebentar como pipocas


----------



## Gilmet (6 Mai 2008 às 18:08)

A confirmar-se este cenário teriamos queda de neve nos pontos altos da Serra da Estrela, a começar já nesta sexta






O Snow-forecast é mais pessimista que o freemeteo... aponta apenas para poucos centímetros de queda de neve...






a ver vamos...


----------



## Vince (7 Mai 2008 às 09:30)

Hoje então parece que há boas possibilidades de trovoadas no interior norte/centro, embora o grosso esteja previsto para Espanha.


*Estofex*







> Iberian Peninsula
> 
> Ahead of the Atlantic trough, a moderate south-westerly flow is present over Iberian Peninsula. Embedded vort- max and upper jet streak will enter south-western Iberian Peninsula in the evening, spreading north-eastward providing QG forcing. Although low-level moisture is not quite well developed, CAPE is expected especially over the central nd northern regions of the Iberian Peninsula due to strong diurnal heating, and isolated thunderstorms are forecasts that will likely benefit from moderate DLS. Isolated mesocyclones may develop, capable of producing isolated large hail and maybe strong to severe wind gusts. Storms are expected to cluster ahead of approaching cold front that moves eastward during the night, while severe threat will gradually weaken due to decreasing instability.
> http://www.estofex.org/




*Tiempo Severo*






*AEMET*




http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/avisos

*IM*
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Aguaceiros fracos que, a partir da tarde, poderão ser
localmente fortes e por vezes acompanhados de trovoadas
no Interior, *em especial em Trás-os-Montes e Beira Interior*.
Vento fraco (inferior a 20 km/h).
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.
http://meteo.pt/pt/previsao/previsaoTextual.jsp


----------



## nimboestrato (7 Mai 2008 às 12:07)

Bons dias :
-Ao que tudo indica, o cenário de precipitações para a Península Ibérica para os próximos 3/4 dias, estará já mais ou menos delineado com os modelos de previsão a apontarem para a sua maior incidência (ocorrência) para o interior norte, muma fase inicial (hoje e amanhã)e costa leste mediterrânica e sobretudo Catalunha ,numa fase posterior(sexta e sábado). 
Aliás a Catalunha é neste momento a zona da Ibéria com mais déficit de água e as chuvas abundantes para lá previstas vão ser seguramente benvindas.
Quanto ao rectângulo português ,a ter fenómenos convectivos importantes ,parece que estarão confinados ao Nordeste Transmontano e Beira Alta .
Claro que nestas situações contamos sempre com o factor surpresa que nunca é descartável, esperando que nos toque algo.
Depois, se nos aventurarmos  para mais adiante na previsão (para a semana),
vemos o que é muitas vezes comum ver, quando tal o fazemos:
disparidade nos modelos;
-Ou seja , o GFS "termina" com a "festa convectiva" no Domingo,
os UKMO e ECMWF, pelo contrário, prolongam a "festa", atiram mais foguetes e aqui pelo Continente a manter-se esse quadro iríamos concerteza apanhar muitas canas.
Veremos...


----------



## Rog (7 Mai 2008 às 14:19)




----------



## Mário Barros (7 Mai 2008 às 19:39)

Alguém nota alguma coisa de estranho  é que tou com essa sensação mas não sei bem o que é ao certo  acho que é a depressão no Pacifico.


----------



## MSantos (7 Mai 2008 às 21:28)

Parece que vai haver festa aqui em Bragança


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Mai 2008 às 21:44)

Esperemos que tal aconteça  penso que os modelos estão muito perdidos


----------



## Minho (7 Mai 2008 às 22:19)

Continuamos sobre a influência do um cavado em altura que irá alimentar a actividade convectiva nos próximos dias. Por que o Jet Stream não está muito intenso estamos livres (para já) da formação de depressões frontais


----------



## nimboestrato (8 Mai 2008 às 01:03)

Minho disse:


> Continuamos sobre a influência do um cavado em altura que irá alimentar a actividade convectiva nos próximos dias. Por que o Jet Stream não está muito intenso estamos livres (para já) da formação de depressões frontais




E precisamente porque o  Jet Stream não é intenso, nem o será nos próximos dias, que sucedem destas coisas :
Senão vejamos:
-O ECMWF de manhã para  a tarde ,mudou apenas deste cenário:








para este:






A gente fica baralhada.
Mas para ajudar à complicação , não é que o GFS fez o percurso inverso.
Ora vejam lá:
De manhã 






e agora, à noitinha, 







Sete dias é já um horizonte arrojado de  previsão meteorológica, mas em  Primavera  assumida,sem o Anticiclone dos Acores no seu sítio , no seu lugar e com Jet Stream fraco,sete dias  na previsão nestas circunstâncias, serão  uma eternidade.Não haverá arrojo que valha.
E depois assistimos a esta verdadeira dança dos modelos:
Ora agora vou eu para aí.
Ora agora vens tu para cá...

A actividade convectiva vai continuar, mas para os próximos dias,os mais certos, parece que nuestros hermanos vão comer com o bolo.
A nós , algumas migalhas.
Para a semana ,depois desta dança , já não ouso especificar...


----------



## Rog (8 Mai 2008 às 12:23)




----------



## Gerofil (8 Mai 2008 às 12:24)

CopyRight Wetter3
A formação, ao longo do dia de hoje, de um cavado bastante pronunciado a Oeste da Península Ibérica e posterior evolução para um núcleo de ar frio isolado em altitude sobre a Península Ibérica, durante o dia de amanhã, irá condicionar o estado do tempo em Portugal Continental durante os próximos dias.
Assim, a partir da segunda metade do dia de hoje, e especialmente a partir de amanhã, o estado do tempo em Portugal Continental tornar-se-á propício à ocorrência de movimentos convectivos com desenvolvimento de nebulosidade e possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoadas dispersas, pontualmente fortes e acompanhadas de granizo, particularmente nas regiões montanhosas.
*Observação:* *PREVISÃO NÃO OFICIAL*


----------



## nimboestrato (9 Mai 2008 às 09:22)

A previsão oficial do IM aponta para hoje e até domingo para a possibilidade forte de actividade convectiva e não especifica onde ela possa surgir com mais incidência , o que equivalerá a dizer que qualquer parte de Portugal Continental estará a partir de hoje sujeita aos aguaceiros convectivos pontualmente fortes e ocasionalmente acompanhados de trovoada e até granizo.
Mas dando uma espreitadela aos modelos ,todos prolongam e alguns até potenciam a continuidade desta instabilidade para a semana que vem.
Ou seja:- parece que  "habemos Maio".


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Mai 2008 às 09:57)

Ou sou muito cego ou continuo a ver muito pouco calor ao fundo do mês


----------



## vitamos (9 Mai 2008 às 09:57)

nimboestrato disse:


> A previsão oficial do IM aponta para hoje e até domingo para a possibilidade forte de actividade convectiva e não especifica onde ela possa surgir com mais incidência , o que equivalerá a dizer que qualquer parte de Portugal Continental estará a partir de hoje sujeita aos aguaceiros convectivos pontualmente fortes e ocasionalmente acompanhados de trovoada e até granizo.
> Mas dando uma espreitadela aos modelos ,todos prolongam e alguns até potenciam a continuidade desta instabilidade para a semana que vem.
> Ou seja:- parece que  "habemos Maio".



Olhando para a run do GFS das 0z (e aguardando a das 6z) diria que em termos de precipitação a situação evoluiu bastante quer para hoje quer para amanhã. Tendo em conta a "convectividade" esperada acho que poderemos ter algo de muito interessante para os amantes dos aguaceiros e trovoadas! E bem distribuido por todo o território! Agora sabemos que este bem distribuido é muitoooooooo relativo nestas situações. Jogaram no euro milhões meteorológico esta semana? Boa sorte!!


----------



## vitamos (9 Mai 2008 às 10:43)

Previsão ESTOFEX:






As strong upper - level low approaches Portugal from the NW during the morning - midday hours and SW Spain during the evening hours, widespread thunderstorms are forecast. Neither shear nor instability hint at any enhanced severe thunderstorm risk although an isolated funnel / tornado report is possible over SE Spain where LL CAPE is somewhat enhanced. Otherwise, strong wind gusts and marginal hail will be the main risk, the latter one mainly over Portugal and SW Spain as atmosphere rapidly cools down.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Mai 2008 às 12:23)

A barreira não deixa passar o calor  mas deixa o frio avançar para sul se for preciso


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Mai 2008 às 19:20)

Os modelos a mais de 180h são sempre tão engraçados  tornados na Russia ?? Granizo aos montes ?? Trombas de água ?? ehehe 

Parece que a instabilidade por cá vai-se manter mas por vezes efemera.


----------



## nimboestrato (10 Mai 2008 às 02:13)

Granizo aos montes,trombas de água?
A instabilidade vai manter-se mas é efémera...
A barreira não deixa passar o calor, mas deixa o frio avançar se for preciso...
etc,etc...e tal...
Pois...que dizer depois de tanta eloquência?
O melhor, será estar calado...


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Mai 2008 às 11:19)

nimboestrato disse:


> Granizo aos montes,trombas de água?
> A instabilidade vai manter-se mas é efémera...
> A barreira não deixa passar o calor, mas deixa o frio avançar se for preciso...
> etc,etc...e tal...
> ...



De facto vale mais estar calado e esperar pelo calor que tantos desejam.

Eu vou esperar deitado  porque sentado dá dor de costas caso tenha de esperar muito...estamos a 10 de Maio e não vejo mais que 25ºC nos próximos 15 dias apenas vento e mais vento de norte e noroeste.


----------



## Rog (10 Mai 2008 às 12:09)




----------



## Mário Barros (10 Mai 2008 às 20:03)

Ohhh calor vem cá não tenhas medo de nós...

Para dia 16 e 17 Maio as coisas parecem estar a compor-se em termos de percepitação  vamos ver como se desenrola tal cenário ao longo da semana...quanto ao vento vai-se manter de norte/noroeste e as temperaturas não deverão passar dos 20ºC  pelo menos aqui pela zona.


----------



## Vince (10 Mai 2008 às 20:14)

Mário Barros disse:


> De facto vale mais estar calado e esperar pelo calor que tantos desejam.



Fiz uma pesquisa neste tópico de previsões pela palavra "calor" e há realmente uma pessoa que está sempre a falar do calor. Como não é difícil de advinhar essa pessoa és tu. O calor parece ser um fantasma ou demónio que te persegue em todas as horas e esquinas pois estás sempre a falar dele. É do calor e do CO2   Pesquisando por "CO2" na base de dados há dezenas quase a entrar nas centenas de referências tuas. Relaxa, não penses tanto nisso, que não vejo mais ninguém tão preocupado com ele ou a falta dele como tu. Assim ainda envelheces só de pensar no calor


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Mai 2008 às 00:49)

Vince disse:


> Fiz uma pesquisa neste tópico de previsões pela palavra "calor" e há realmente uma pessoa que está sempre a falar do calor. Como não é difícil de advinhar essa pessoa és tu. O calor parece ser um fantasma ou demónio que te persegue em todas as horas e esquinas pois estás sempre a falar dele. É do calor e do CO2   Pesquisando por "CO2" na base de dados há dezenas quase a entrar nas centenas de referências tuas. Relaxa, não penses tanto nisso, que não vejo mais ninguém tão preocupado com ele ou a falta dele como tu. Assim ainda envelheces só de pensar no calor



Peço desculpa pelo o entusiasmo fernético  só quero igualdade, afinal o frio é um coitado e o calor é o superstar  

Ao que parece, ao longo da semana que vem iremos ter o desenvolvimento de uma conjunto de depressões que se irá prolongar e afectar todo o território durante algum tempo ainda a estimar


----------



## Bgc (11 Mai 2008 às 01:58)




----------



## psm (11 Mai 2008 às 08:29)

Pelas previsões das (00),tanto no ecmwf como do gfs, no proximo dia 16 de maio teremos um dia de chuva com uma componente de S SW, continuando para sabado,ai já de SW ou W ,esta situação é devido a formação de uma depressão no NW da peninsula (talvez uma pressão ligeiramente abaixo dos 1000 hp no seu centro.
Terá que se verificar se esta tendencia, se mantem nas proximas saidas.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Mai 2008 às 12:34)

Enjoy  área tri-depressionária.





Off-topic 

We'll all be planning that route
We're gonna take real soon
We're waxing down our surfboards
We can't wait for June
We'll all be gone for the summer
We're on surfari to stay
Tell the teacher we're surfin'
Surfin' U. S. A.

Everybody's gone surfin'
Surfin' U.S. A.


----------



## dgstorm (11 Mai 2008 às 16:18)

Mário Barros disse:


> Enjoy  área tri-depressionária.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beach Boys !
Grande musica !


----------



## miguel (11 Mai 2008 às 17:58)

É só uma tendencia mas tem tado constante e é para vir o calor a partir do dia 20/21  até lá tempo fresco e com dias de aguaceiros e trovoadas


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Mai 2008 às 18:10)

miguel disse:


> É só uma tendencia mas tem tado constante e é para vir o calor a partir do dia 20/21  até lá tempo fresco e com dias de aguaceiros e trovoadas



Amén...


----------



## Rog (11 Mai 2008 às 20:10)




----------



## Rog (12 Mai 2008 às 14:52)




----------



## Mário Barros (12 Mai 2008 às 20:51)

A instabilidade para o norte do país será uma constante durante toda esta semana inclusive fim de semana e quem sabe irá mais longe  quanto ás temperaturas devem disparar a partir de dia 20 de Maio (ou então não mas é apenas uma opnião pessoal)





Para Lisboa as coisas já não estão tão prometedoras no que toca á instabilidade mas existe alguma, e, tambem será ao longo de praticamente toda a semana  as temperaturas tambem deverão subir a partir de dia 20 Maio 





P.S: Peço desculpa, aos administradores e moderadores deste humilde forum a minha insistência no calor, mas é o que eu retiro do modelos.


----------



## rbsmr (12 Mai 2008 às 21:56)

Mário Barros disse:


> Peço desculpa pelo o entusiasmo fernético  só quero igualdade, afinal o frio é um coitado e o calor é o superstar



Concordo!

«_Muitas nuvens e alguma chuva no Continente até 21 de Maio
Céu muito nebulado e alguma chuva vão manter-se em Portugal Continental pelo menos até 21 de Maio, devido a uma depressão que afecta sobretudo as regiões do Norte e Centro, informou hoje o Instituto de Meteorologia

A meteorologista Ilda Novo explicou que Portugal Continental «está sob influência de uma depressão», que faz com que «não haja aquecimento da superfície», pelo que «as temperaturas são relativamente baixas para esta época do ano».

Por outro lado, «há muita nebulosidade e alguma precipitação», no Norte e Centro.

Ilda Novo referiu que o tempo instável continuará pelo menos até 21 de Maio, acrescentando que a «influência da depressão» se vai estendendo do Noroeste da Corunha para Sul.

As temperaturas máximas em Lisboa irão oscilar entre os 18 e os 21 graus e as mínimas entre os 11 e 13 graus, adiantou.

Contrariamente a Lisboa, algumas capitais europeias do Norte e Centro estão com temperaturas mais elevadas e céu pouco nebulado, devido à influência de um anticiclone, situação que deverá alterar-se a partir de quinta-feira, com a previsão de nebulosidade e alguma chuva.

Por causa do anticiclone, que se estendeu do Mar do Norte ao Sueste da Europa, as temperaturas máximas em Londres, Paris, Moscovo, Varsóvia e Copenhaga oscilaram hoje entre os 21 e os 26 graus.

Em contrapartida, Lisboa registou hoje uma máxima de 20 graus.»
_
http://sol.sapo.pt/PaginaInicial/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=93037]»

In Semanário "SOL"


----------



## jpaulov (12 Mai 2008 às 23:28)

por este andar, acho que vou passar férias de verão para...MOSCOVO!!!


----------



## psm (13 Mai 2008 às 08:20)

Bom dia 
Pelas previsões dos varios modelos,o tempo humido e fresco irá continuar até ao dia 23 de maio.
Venho fazer uma pequeno comentário em 1º lugar ainda estamos na primavera, 2º ponto não é nada de invulgar haver maios frescos e humidos,servem para compensar os quentes e secos como já ocorreu recentemente;e não percebo o panico dos mass media de o maio não ser ameno,isto só revela a ignorancia da população e dos jornalistas hoje em dia relativos a fenomonos relacionados com o nosso clima.

Peço desculpa aos admistradores de ter feito este comentário em off topic mas já irrita grande parte dos mass media á procura de noticias sem fundamento.


----------



## Vince (13 Mai 2008 às 10:47)

psm disse:


> Venho fazer uma pequeno comentário em 1º lugar ainda estamos na primavera, 2º ponto não é nada de invulgar haver maios frescos e humidos



E mesmo dentro de Maios frescos e húmidos este não tem absolutamente nada de especial para se falar tanto do calor ou falta dele, no geral até continuamos com temperaturas acima da média, alternando com uns dias frescos. A memória meteorológica da população em geral é memória tipo mosquito, cabe-nos a nós aqui no forum explicarmos correctamente estas coisas já que os media já sabemos como funcionam, às vezes precisam simplesmente de escrever sobre qualquer coisa por falta de assunto mais interessante. Penso que este ano o problema da «falta de memória meteorológica» se agravou por causa do Inverno ameno que tivemos, quando voltarmos a ter um Inverno decente faço ideia do que dirão.


----------



## Aurélio (13 Mai 2008 às 11:04)

> E mesmo dentro de Maios frescos e húmidos este não tem absolutamente nada de especial para se falar tanto do calor ou falta dele, no geral até continuamos com temperaturas acima da média, alternando com uns dias frescos. A memória meteorológica da população em geral é memória tipo mosquito, cabe-nos a nós aqui no forum explicarmos correctamente estas coisas já que os media já sabemos como funcionam, às vezes precisam simplesmente de escrever sobre qualquer coisa por falta de assunto mais interessante. Penso que este ano o problema da «falta de memória meteorológica» se agravou por causa do Inverno ameno que tivemos, quando voltarmos a ter um Inverno decente faço ideia do que dirão.




Devem estar com saudades dos 40º que estiveram o ano passado mais ou menos por esta altura em que os peregrinos estavam a torrar em Fátima !!
mas a preocupação deles é que não podem ir por o cu ao sol ou as mamas a bronzear ... !!
Ou ainda não repararam que quando está calor ... calam-se todos !!!


----------



## vitamos (13 Mai 2008 às 11:51)

O problema da falta de memória meteorológica é não raras  vezes proporcional à paixão meteorológica (quando o apaixonado não se preocupa em olhar para o "passado"). Muitas vezes o leigo, é mais moderado. As rugas no rosto de certas pessoas são muitas vezes a prova da agressividade dos verões e do gelo trespassante dos invernos! Porem são esses rostos vincados que por vezes também se recordam das primaveras e outonos amenos, com uma sabedoria que nos espanta a nós: Interessados e mesmo os mais conhecedores! Outros há que mais distraídos ou com uma memória mais selectiva falam das estações que já não o são. Em alguns casos algum fundamento existe, noutros nem tanto! Os especialistas esses tentam fazer da melhor forma o seu trabalho... nem sempre baseando-se nos melhores dados, mas ás vezes precisos, quebrando falsas opiniões, mostrando que não raramente o facto mais surpreendente é afinal habitual... ás vezes (mais esporádicamente) que o que passou despercebido até é de facto histórico!
No meio disto os MEDIA são os MEDIA! Cabe à comunidade meteorológica em Portugal, desde o IM cumprindo o seu papel, aos blogs de análise e opinião meteorológica, e a nós (obviamente) MeteoPt, contribuir para os debates quebrando exageros, mantendo as nossas paixões, claro, mas sabendo interpretar e analisar os factos com a maior seriedade!

Frigorificos, aquecedores e afins, uni-vos na teoria da "divulgação meteorológica global"

PS: Não sei se isto foi muito "off topic" mas sinceramente apeteceu-me e achei pertinente...


----------



## Fantkboy (13 Mai 2008 às 12:06)

Há uma certa tendencia da cumunicação social para exageros! Como não têm nada para falar viram-se para a meteorologia. Os portugueses vivem atormentados pelo aquecimento Global, a cumunicação social sabe disso! Ou seja, não havendo mais nada para falar mandam essas noticias assim... sabem que essas têm sempre share! 

Dados: 

1015 hpa
sigo com 17.9 ºc
73% humidade relativa

ps: peço desculpa pelo off-topic


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Mai 2008 às 13:25)

vitamos disse:


> No meio disto os MEDIA são os MEDIA! Cabe à comunidade meteorológica em Portugal, desde o IM cumprindo o seu papel, aos blogs de análise e opinião meteorológica, e a nós (obviamente) MeteoPt, contribuir para os debates quebrando exageros, mantendo as nossas paixões, claro, mas sabendo interpretar e analisar os factos com a maior seriedade!



Hoje o voltei a ouvir um meteorologista ás 9h15 a falar de temperaturas abaixo da média (José da Costa Teso)  afinal já não sou o unico aflito com a falta de calor...sexta feira é que vai ser um dia magnifico de Verão.


----------



## Rog (13 Mai 2008 às 13:26)




----------



## vitamos (13 Mai 2008 às 13:35)

Permite-me Rog que convide todos os membros a darem uma voltinha por todos os links que se encontram abaixo da previsão que colocaste! Mais um trabalho notável e volto a  fazer a mesma pergunta: Tens dormido? 

Em relação à previsão dos próximos dias parece haver possibilidade de os aguaceiros se intensificarem na 6ª feira, mas a tendência geral continua a ser de aguaceiros fracos, naquilo que muitos dos membros (eu incluído) classificariam como "tempo monótono...  "


----------



## Dan (13 Mai 2008 às 14:14)

São apenas alguns dias com valores ligeiramente inferiores à média num longo período de anomalia positiva


----------



## Rog (13 Mai 2008 às 14:19)

vitamos disse:


> Permite-me Rog que convide todos os membros a darem uma voltinha por todos os links que se encontram abaixo da previsão que colocaste! Mais um trabalho notável e volto a  fazer a mesma pergunta: Tens dormido?



 pouco, mas sim, tenho dormido


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Mai 2008 às 21:00)

A pressão na Gronelândia  é tudo á volta de 1030 e 1040 mas 1050 é muita coisa ...assim as depressões são todas empurradas para cá  é desta que o AA muda de localização em defenitivo durante o Verão  mas que catita


----------



## Vince (13 Mai 2008 às 21:09)

Nos próximos tempos parece não haver nada de especial para assinalar. Alguns períodos de chuva geralmente no norte mas nada de especial.

*500 hPa próximos 7 dias*





*Precipitação próximos 7 dias*





*Precipitação próximas 2 semanas*





*Ensembles*
Mesmo olhando para os ensembles, só lá para o final da próxima semana há alguns membros que nos poderiam trazer alguma instabilidade mais interessante mas ainda estamos a muitas horas de distância.


----------



## vitamos (14 Mai 2008 às 11:33)

Como o Vince disse, não há nada de muito especial e diferente a sair dos modelos. No entanto parece-me que sexta feira (sobretudo as primeiras horas) ainda poderão trazer qualquer coisa interessante em termos de precipitação na zona sul (mais do que aparentemente poderá acontecer amanhã a norte do sistema M.E.)

Segundo o HIRLAM para sexta (0H)







E o GFS para sexta (2h)







Na morrinha dos últimos dias pode ser algo a acompanhar com algum interesse...


----------



## Vince (14 Mai 2008 às 12:38)

vitamos disse:


> No entanto parece-me que sexta feira (sobretudo as primeiras horas) ainda poderão trazer qualquer coisa interessante em termos de precipitação na zona sul (mais do que aparentemente poderá acontecer amanhã a norte do sistema M.E.)



Sim, tornou-se mais interessante para aqui entre ontem e hoje. O GFS ontem já indicava uma área de instabilidade para hoje/amanhã no norte mas para 6ªf colocava-a entre o continente e a madeira e agora aproximou-a do sul do continente. Assim hoje e amanhã parece que poderá haver alguma animação a norte e na sexta mais a sul. É de ir acompanhando.


*Precipitação para 6ªfeira, run ontem vs hoje*







*CAPE para hoje e 6ªfeira , run de hoje 6z*


----------



## jpmartins (14 Mai 2008 às 14:39)

Mau Tempo: Distritos do *litoral norte *do continente com aviso Amarelo devido a precipitação forte
14 de Maio de 2008, 13:42

Lisboa, 14 Mai (Lusa) - Os distritos de Viana do Castelo, *Bragança* e Porto foram colocados hoje sob aviso Amarelo, até às 18:00, devido à previsão de precipitação forte, segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia.

O aviso Amarelo - o segundo de uma escala que vai até quatro - visa o período entre as 12:00 e as 18:00 de hoje.

O Instituto de Meteorologia espera para os três distritos aguaceiros, por vezes moderados a fortes.

SB

Lusa/fim

Bragança litoral norte


----------



## vitamos (14 Mai 2008 às 14:43)

jpmartins disse:


> Mau Tempo: Distritos do *litoral norte *do continente com aviso Amarelo devido a precipitação forte
> 14 de Maio de 2008, 13:42
> 
> Lisboa, 14 Mai (Lusa) - Os distritos de Viana do Castelo, *Bragança* e Porto foram colocados hoje sob aviso Amarelo, até às 18:00, devido à previsão de precipitação forte, segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia.
> ...



Um erro de quem escreveu a notícia! Efectivamente são 3 distritos do Litoral Norte, mas não é Bragança é sim *BRAGA* 

Talvez se justifique e talvez devesse ser prolongado... veremos


----------



## Rog (14 Mai 2008 às 14:44)




----------



## Mário Barros (14 Mai 2008 às 22:35)

É impressão minha ou o calor está a ser cada vez mais retirado e adiado á medida que chega ao dia de se manifestar  a instabilidade é que não tem fim á vista


----------



## nimboestrato (15 Mai 2008 às 03:33)

Boas Noites.
-Desde já, um louvor ao Rog:
À sua dedicação na paixão;
BRAVO!
Entretanto, e na minha ausência ,nada mudou...
Segue a Primavera adiada,
a chuva, a espaços continuada .
A  seca que ameaçava,pertence nos dias de hoje , ao jurássico passado.
Hoje choveu outra vez a norte,amanhã mais a sul,
o verde brota,do minho ao algarve.
E não haverá ,por ora, sinais  de alterações a este quadro.
Talvez a partir de 18/19 haja notícias de alteração. 
Quem diria há 2 meses atrás,  depois de um seco Inverno,que  em meados de Maio iríamos estar nesta situação?
Com a permanência do Anticiclone dos Açores bem a Sudoeste/Oeste da sua posição normal, a Primavera continuará adiada,quando já estamos às portas do Verão...


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Mai 2008 às 12:58)

nimboestrato disse:


> Boas Noites.
> Talvez a partir de 18/19 haja notícias de alteração.
> Quem diria há 2 meses atrás, depois de um seco Inverno, que em meados de Maio iríamos estar nesta situação?
> Com a permanência do Anticiclone dos Açores bem a Sudoeste/Oeste da sua posição normal, a Primavera continuará adiada,quando já estamos às portas do Verão...



O Luper já tinha adevertido para tal situação e eu tambem   o calor não aparece tão cedo (temperaturas superiores a 30ºC).


----------



## Vince (15 Mai 2008 às 13:33)

Mário Barros disse:


> O Luper já tinha adevertido para tal situação e eu tambem   o calor não aparece tão cedo (temperaturas superiores a 30ºC).



Ainda estamos à espera da neve de norte a sul e da ida a Fátima às cambalhotas. Anteontem dia 13 de Maio teria sido uma boa oportunidade para cumprir promessas.



			
				Mário Barros disse:
			
		

> E eu continuo a dizer se não nevar este ano de norte a sul vou a fazer cambalhotas até Fátima.
> 
> Mário Barros 06-01-08, 12:58
> Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Janeiro 2008


----------



## Rog (15 Mai 2008 às 13:33)




----------



## Brunomc (15 Mai 2008 às 13:39)

> Ainda estamos à espera da neve de norte a sul e da ida a Fátima às cambalhotas. Anteontem dia 13 de Maio teria sido uma boa oportunidade para cumprir promessas.



Neve de Norte a Sul


----------



## olheiro (15 Mai 2008 às 14:15)

De facto essa promessa do Mário Barros ficará para a história do Fórum


----------



## Aurélio (15 Mai 2008 às 14:57)

bom ainda tem até ao final do ano ....


----------



## HotSpot (15 Mai 2008 às 15:00)

Aurélio disse:


> bom ainda tem até ao final do ano ....



Mas o melhor é ir já antes que aqueça...ou então um bom castigo debaixo de uns abrasadores 40ºC  Vamos lá Mário, apoio não te falta.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Mai 2008 às 18:59)




----------



## Mário Barros (15 Mai 2008 às 21:43)

Aiiiiiiii que o calor está a ir pelo modelo abaixo   não sou eu que digo é o modelo...assim não á trovoada pá


----------



## jose leça (15 Mai 2008 às 23:45)

nimboestrato disse:


> Boas Noites.
> -Desde já, um louvor ao Rog:
> À sua dedicação na paixão;
> BRAVO!
> ...



Bela prosa meteorológiaca, Nimbo!
Tá tudo dito


----------



## MSantos (16 Mai 2008 às 00:00)

Tem calma Mário o calor vem, nem que seja em Outubro/Novembro
Sem duvida uma bela prosa meteorologica nimboestrato


----------



## nimboestrato (16 Mai 2008 às 01:52)

Boas noites.
Notícias de última hora:
-Para acalmar os impacientes do calor,
surgiu em 2 dos principais modelos nas suas últimas actualizações,uma novidade para breve. 
No UKMO,desenha-se a mudança:






No ECMWF , concretiza-se a dita cuja.






Assim sendo e segundo estes senhores que sabem da poda,
afinal,a tão almejada subida das temperaturas com ou sem tempo seco,poderá estar para mais breve do que era expectável até há bem poucas horas...
Veremos se haverá continuidade nas próximas actualizações e se
o gigante GFS que ainda titubea, adere à vaga de fundo.
Mas que há uma luz ao fundo do tunel,
pois parece que sim.
Mas  sabemos de inúmeras  luzes destas que fundiram no dia a seguir.
Pois!
- afinal,este post não incluiu  notícias de última hora.
São apenas notícias...


----------



## psm (16 Mai 2008 às 08:12)

bom dia.
Nas previsões do ecmwf das (00) a concretizar-se, a festa dos aguaceiros iria se prolongar até ao dia 26,a ver se vai prevalecer, pois nas previsões do ecmwf de manhã a tendencia para aguaceiros é forte ,e a tarde essa mesma tendencia tende para diminuir, tem sido mais ou menos o que tem acontecido nestes ultimos 2 dias.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Mai 2008 às 10:15)

Tá a começar a aflição da comunicação social 

*Fim-de-semana outonal na Primavera*

O Instituto de Meteorologia anuncia um fim-de-semana com nuvens e possibilidades de chuva para todo o país. O céu cinzento será, no entanto, entrecortado com algumas abertas. O Algarve está sob aviso Amarelo devido à ocorrência de chuva forte

O IM divulga que o fim-de-semana terá ocorrência de aguaceiros por todo o país. 

A norte, as temperaturas máximas não ultrapassarão os 18 graus no Porto e Vila Real. 

Na região Centro as previsões são semelhantes: precipitação moderada e termómetros com máximas de 20 graus. Lisboa, Santarém e Coimbra vão registar um mínimo de 12 graus. 

A sul, o IM prevê máximas de 20 graus em Beja e Évora, com períodos de chuva. 

O Algarve, contudo, está sob aviso Amarelo devido à previsão de chuva forte, por vezes acompanhados de trovoada. 

In:Sol


----------



## vitamos (16 Mai 2008 às 10:32)

Mário Barros disse:


> Tá a começar a aflição da comunicação social
> 
> *Fim-de-semana outonal na Primavera*
> 
> ...



Um breve comentário é mesmo bom que as pessoas se informem nos sítios convenientes: Indo ao site do IM, ou porque não fazendo aqui uam visita ao estaminé... é que notícias destas... MIsturam-se alhos e bugalhos!

Vamos imaginar que nenhum de nós tem acesso à informação que temos e apenas sabiamos o que esta notícia nos diz! Alguém percebeu em que dias estão os aguaceiros, quando está o alerta se cada uma das situações e temperaturas referida é para sexta, sábado ou domingo? Haja paciência...

Para já e como se discute e bem neste tópico o tempo não irá fugir muito ao que se tem passado nos últimos dias se bem que para hoje no norte e centro e amanhã na generalidade o sol é capaz de dar um pouco ar da sua graça... O resto é ir acompanhando!


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Mai 2008 às 11:52)

vitamos disse:


> Um breve comentário é mesmo bom que as pessoas se informem nos sítios convenientes: Indo ao site do IM, ou porque não fazendo aqui uam visita ao estaminé... é que notícias destas... MIsturam-se alhos e bugalhos!
> 
> Vamos imaginar que nenhum de nós tem acesso à informação que temos e apenas sabiamos o que esta notícia nos diz! Alguém percebeu em que dias estão os aguaceiros, quando está o alerta se cada uma das situações e temperaturas referida é para sexta, sábado ou domingo? Haja paciência...
> 
> Para já e como se discute e bem neste tópico o tempo não irá fugir muito ao que se tem passado nos últimos dias se bem que para hoje no norte e centro e amanhã na generalidade o sol é capaz de dar um pouco ar da sua graça... O resto é ir acompanhando!





Pois claro, ainda querem lançar planos de contigência para o calor  deve ser deve...


----------



## nimboestrato (16 Mai 2008 às 12:04)

vitamos disse:


> Um breve comentário é mesmo bom que as pessoas se informem nos sítios convenientes: Indo ao site do IM, ou porque não fazendo aqui uam visita ao estaminé... é que notícias destas... MIsturam-se alhos e bugalhos!



De facto, que salgalhada de previsão.
Oh Mário, nem parece que andas por aqui há um tempinho.
O alerta amarelo hoje de tarde sairá de cena.
Os aguaceiros hoje e amanhã se exceptuarmos o sotavento algarvio até serão escassos ou inexistentes.Domingo ,talvez regressem a norte e centro e quem ler a tua informação fica com a sensação que o fim de semana vai ser carregado de aguaceiros  com avisos amarelos e tudo.
Como diz o Vitamos : Haja Paciência...


----------



## olheiro (16 Mai 2008 às 14:39)

Gostei muito do mês de Abril. Estou a gostar de Maio. E estou esperançado num Verão quente q.b., que nos  possibilite uns bons dias de de praia ou de campo. Tenho lá por casa umas canas de pesca abandonadas....

E os ciclos vão-se repetindo, com mais chuva ou menos chuva, com mais ou menos calor.....o "chato" disto tudo é que o Fernando Pessoa tinha toda a  razão no ser verso terrìvelmente lacónico ...."a vida é um ai que mal soa"...

Pessoal vamos respirar o mais possível....


----------



## Rog (16 Mai 2008 às 17:58)




----------



## Mário Barros (16 Mai 2008 às 23:53)

Yupii o calor recuperou um pouco o problema é que 1 saida em para ai 5 sempre a descer por isso não sei se se aguenta


----------



## nimboestrato (17 Mai 2008 às 02:37)

Há quem já diga   basta !!!
Há quem já a chuva  canse,
mas vêde que esta precipitação pausada nesta altura do ano,
espaçada e global é  ouro que tem caído  dos céus.
(Ainda ) Gratuito. 

No ano transacto , ( exactamente no mesmo dia ) 






as peças ( centros de pressão) que estariam à altura colocadas no xadrez meteorológico Atlântico Norte /Sul da Europa,estavam bem diversas em relacção   aos dias de hoje.
Há um ano, a Primavera já era quase Verão.(que depois deu no que deu...)

Mas se recuarmos a 2002 







então voltaremos a uma situação  parecida com a actual .
Mas  Maio sempre é assim,
ora anticiclónico , ora depressionário,ora nada
ora quase tudo,
sempre dificil de prever,demasiado preclitante...
Em 2002 a tal situação parecida com a actual deu nisto 5 dias depois.








Nada igual à evolução prevista para daqui a 5 dias.
Depois da trégua destas  horas, mais alguma chuva para domingo a terça, mais a norte inicialmente, outra vez mais a sul posteriormente ,
e depois se verá.
As luzes que indicam a subida das temperaturas a partir de quarta-feira  ainda ainda não se apagaram.
Pelo contrário:-parecem fortalecer-se .
Mas nada se apresenta  ainda suficientemente consistente dado a existência de significativas divergências que os principais modelos apresentam.

Out of topic:
as cartas que  transcrevi estão disponíveis em :

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsreaeur.html


Podemos ver o tempo que fazia no dia em que nascemos.
Desde há 60 anos que estão lá todas.
Será  pouco para grandes estudos de climatologia ,
mas é fascinante  porque abrange todas as nossas vidas.


----------



## miguel (17 Mai 2008 às 11:48)

miguel disse:


> É só uma tendencia mas tem tado constante e é para vir o calor a partir do dia 20/21  até lá tempo fresco e com dias de aguaceiros e trovoadas



A quase 8 dias eu disse isto...não vou errar por muito ou mesmo nada!!Ele vem mesmo ai com alguma força


----------



## Vince (17 Mai 2008 às 12:14)

O GFS continua a insistir num cenário instável de trovoadas a começar daqui a uma semana e pouco. A localização e intensidade é que vai variando muito ao longo das saídas.

Nesta última saída temos uma bolsa de ar frio em altitude a SW do continente a interagir com temperaturas já razoavelmente altas nos niveis mais baixos da atmosfera. 


*500hPa (dia 24)*






*500hPa e 850hPa (dia 26)*






*CAPE e Precipitação (dia 26)*


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Mai 2008 às 12:57)

Vince disse:


> O GFS continua a insistir num cenário instável de trovoadas a começar daqui a uma semana e pouco. A localização e intensidade é que vai variando muito ao longo das saídas.
> 
> Nesta última saída temos uma bolsa de ar frio em altitude a SW do continente a interagir com temperaturas já razoavelmente altas nos niveis mais baixos da atmosfera.
> 
> ...




A imagem do CAPE é interessante pela forma que apresenta em forma de coração, não fosse Maio, o mês do coração. Vamos aguardar, mas com o Cape -8 na Andalucia Central é assustador, vamos continuar a acompanhar esta tendência.


----------



## Rog (17 Mai 2008 às 17:35)




----------



## nimboestrato (18 Mai 2008 às 09:37)

Bons dias .
Não será a 1ª vez.Nem concerteza a última.
Mas a disparidade a uma semana é gritante.
Se uns dizem que o tempo seco e estável instalar-se-á gradualmente 
a partir de meados da semana para chegar a domingo assim:







Outros, insistem na continuidade desta advecção de noroeste fresca e húmida
e prolongam mais uma semana as temperaturas abaixo da média e precipitações sobretudo a norte e centro ainda que espaçadas.







Como sabemos ,previsão meteorológica a médio prazo e grandes incertezas estão muitas das vezes de mãos dadas.
O que, convenhamos, acrescenta motivos adicionais de interesse e fascínio.
Por isso, é que cada vez somos mais a olhar os céus...


----------



## Rog (18 Mai 2008 às 18:12)




----------



## vitamos (19 Mai 2008 às 17:17)

Destaque na run do GFS que está a sair agora para a situação de sexta feira... embora o sol nos pareça querer dar um ar de sua graça nestes dias (se bem que longe de ter muita força e sempre com as nuvens a dizerem olá), nesse dia a situação segundo esta saída agrava um pouco:










A acompanhar...


----------



## miguel (19 Mai 2008 às 17:45)

Bem isto do tempo tem destas coisas e  o calor que parecia vir agora já não é bem assim e para dizer a verdade já enjoa não fazer calor porque já me está a dar cabo de planos   preferia o calor e trovoadas ao fim do dia mas enfim fazer o que tem Maios assim...


----------



## nimboestrato (19 Mai 2008 às 20:06)

miguel disse:


> A quase 8 dias eu disse isto...não vou errar por muito ou mesmo nada!!Ele vem mesmo ai com alguma força



Pois é Miguel. E agora? Que fazer a estas declarações?
Também eu andei a anunciar a familiares e amigos até sexta-feira passada  que a subida das temperaturas seria a característica marcante do final desta semana.
Mas quando o ECMWF começou a desafinar em relação aos restantes modelos (ver meu ultimo post), comecei a torcer o nariz e cada dia que passa
todos os modelos aproximam-se do Europeu.Agora  o GFS agrava mais a situação e prevê uma sexta e sábado bem molhadas de norte a sul do Continente.E excusado será dizer que a subida dos valores da temperatura continua adiada.
Pois é Miguel ...
Cuidado com os próximos anúncios.
Sempre que o façamos a tão extensas distâncias corremos o risco de imitar-mos o tempo que tem feito, ou seja 
-meter água ...


----------



## psm (19 Mai 2008 às 20:14)

nimboestrato disse:


> Pois é Miguel. E agora? Que fazer a estas declarações?
> Também eu andei a anunciar a familiares e amigos até sexta-feira passada  que a subida das temperaturas seria a característica marcante do final desta semana.
> Mas quando o ECMWF começou a desafinar em relação aos restantes modelos (ver meu ultimo post), comecei a torcer o nariz e cada dia que passa
> todos os modelos aproximam-se do Europeu.Agora  o GFS agrava mais a situação e prevê uma sexta e sábado bem molhadas de norte a sul do Continente.E excusado será dizer que a subida dos valores da temperatura continua adiada.
> ...









Bem, com esta ultima saida do ecmwf (12)até parece que estamos no inverno.


----------



## AnDré (19 Mai 2008 às 20:16)

nimboestrato disse:


> Agora  o GFS agrava mais a situação e prevê uma sexta e sábado bem molhadas de norte a sul do Continente.



E de um momento para o outro, a precipitação prevista para os próximos dias, triplicou! (Esperemos que amanhã não limpem tudo )
Já que o calor não vem, que caía a chuva!


----------



## miguel (19 Mai 2008 às 21:45)

nimboestrato disse:


> Pois é Miguel. E agora? Que fazer a estas declarações?
> Também eu andei a anunciar a familiares e amigos até sexta-feira passada  que a subida das temperaturas seria a característica marcante do final desta semana.
> Mas quando o ECMWF começou a desafinar em relação aos restantes modelos (ver meu ultimo post), comecei a torcer o nariz e cada dia que passa
> todos os modelos aproximam-se do Europeu.Agora  o GFS agrava mais a situação e prevê uma sexta e sábado bem molhadas de norte a sul do Continente.E excusado será dizer que a subida dos valores da temperatura continua adiada.
> ...



é sempre um risco, mas eu gosto de correr riscos


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Mai 2008 às 22:23)

*Meteo: Nuvens e alguma chuva mais no Norte e Centro*

O tempo vai fazer esta semana "mais cara feia" no Norte e Centro, devido à previsão de nuvens e alguma chuva, que apenas chegarão à região Sul na terça-feira, informou hoje o Instituto de Meteorologia.

A meteorologista Madalena Rodrigues indicou à Agência Lusa que, a Sul, apenas estão previstos aguaceiros e muita nebulosidade na terça-feira. A partir de quarta-feira e, possivelmente, até domingo, o céu estará limpo nesta região.

Em contrapartida, no Norte e Centro são esperados, a partir de quarta-feira, nuvens e aguaceiros, que se tornarão mais intensos na sexta-feira a Norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela.

As temperaturas oscilarão na capital entre os 13 a 14 graus (mínimas) e os 20 a 22 graus (máximas).

In:Lusa

:assobio: :assobio: mais calor adiado...


----------



## nimboestrato (20 Mai 2008 às 00:52)

nimboestrato disse:


> Agora  o GFS agrava mais a situação e prevê uma sexta e sábado bem molhadas de norte a sul do Continente...



Dizia eu tal, hoje, à tarde, à pouco,   com base na informação que os senhores que trabalham nesse modelo nos disponibilizaram:







Enquanto os senhores do Modelo Europeu há muito estabilizaram num quadro de mais precipitações (mais a norte que a sul) a partir de sexta-feira e por tempo indeterminado ,o GFS,esse mesmo  que agravava à tarde, desagrava à noite:






Em apenas 6 horas ,o mesmo modelo altera tudo para um cenário de previsão relativamente curto ( 6 dias)(domingo).
Já assisti ao contrário:
O Europeu diverso e o GFS estável.
E já constatei que quer um quer  outro ,às vezes acertam ,outras  não.
Mas isto aqui é mesmo assim: são Previsões...Sempre...
O nosso IM, também indicou a certa altura , que este tempo de caretas prolongar-se-ia até 20/21 não mais...
São previsões ,Senhores...
Apenas previsões...


----------



## vitamos (20 Mai 2008 às 09:45)

nimboestrato disse:


> o GFS,esse mesmo  que agravava à tarde, desagrava à noite:



Então agora só para chatear, volta a agravar de madrugada 





Ora digam lá se não está cada vez mais difícil afirmar algo neste tópico, num Maio que não ata nem desata!


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Mai 2008 às 13:05)

Vi uma situação longínqua mas um bocado delirante









Um dilúvio no Sotavento Algarvio em Junho, mas tem sido uma tendência que o GFS vem mantendo variando entre o Sul de Espanha e o Sul de Portugal mas sempre adiando. É um delírio do GFS só pode, ou quem sabe não, mas duvido muito.


----------



## vitamos (20 Mai 2008 às 13:22)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Vi uma situação longínqua mas um bocado delirante



Boas!

O delírio que referes vem em consequência de um cenário que o GFS continua a querer desenhar já a partir do próximo fim de semana e que dá origem a coisas que garanto que nunca tinha visto! Vejam esta carta para segunda...






Isto é no mínimo curioso... depois daqui e entrando já naquele segundo quadro do "acredite quem quiser", é um bater na mesma tecla com as baixas pressões sempre localizadas na península ibérica e precipitações abundantes alternando entre o sudeste peninsular e o centro/sul de Portugal! A ir acompanhando mas sem confiar muito a meu ver...


----------



## Aurélio (20 Mai 2008 às 19:01)

vitamos disse:


> Boas!
> 
> O delírio que referes vem em consequência de um cenário que o GFS continua a querer desenhar já a partir do próximo fim de semana e que dá origem a coisas que garanto que nunca tinha visto! Vejam esta carta para segunda...
> 
> ...




Se é em termos de pressão é perfeitamente normal pois é esta mesma caracteristica e em principio deve ser em altititude que se sentirão os principais efeitos da dita cuja ...


----------



## Minho (20 Mai 2008 às 22:47)

Tanto o GFS como o ECM apontam para uma Depressão Isolada em Altura (DISA) para quarta-feira dia 28 de Maio.


"Bolha" de -20ºC a 500hPa rodeada por de -10ºC é um excelente ingrediente para a convecção








Depressão bem visível nos 500hPa








E nos 300hPa








O ECM também mostra essa DISA só que a posiciona mais a Leste









Mas isto está tudo muito distante e qualquer variação no Jet poderá dissipar ou deslocar esta DISA


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Mai 2008 às 22:52)

Minho não te esqueças que não há convencção sem calor algo que tem sido complicado até agora


----------



## nimboestrato (21 Mai 2008 às 05:58)

Oh Mário, com uma "bolha" de -20º a 500 hPa não serão precisos 25/30º à superfície, para haver convecção.
Ainda assim será como o Minho disse: a distância a que nos encontramos e com  uma pequena variação do Jet,  tudo se pode alterar.
Certo , certo , é já o que aí vem:
-E o que será? 
Para variar, aí vem mais chuva.De quinta a sábado são esperadas de novo quantidades apreciáveis sobretudo a norte e centro.
O GFS apresenta-nos a madrugada de quinta para sexta muito "azulada" :






Volto a insistir : quem no seu perfeito juízo, em finais de Março/ início de Abril,quando grande parte do interior norte e centro  estava já em seca bem preocupante, 
augurava uma Primavera assim?


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Mai 2008 às 11:59)

*Fim-de-semana prolongado com muitas nuvens e chuva *

Céu nublado, vento e períodos de chuva é o que se pode esperar para o fim-de-semana prolongado que se avizinha. Os que aproveitaram o feriado de amanhã para gozar quatro dias de descanso vão ter de optar por actividades de interior, visto que as temperaturas não devem ir além dos 20 graus

Para amanhã, o Instituto da Meteorologia prevê o céu geralmente muito nublado, com abertas na região Sul durante a tarde. Esperam-se também períodos de chuva, em especial nas regiões Norte e Centro, mais frequentes e intensos a partir da tarde. 

O vento será em geral fraco e moderado no litoral, sendo moderado a forte nas terras altas. As temperaturas não devem ir além dos 20 graus em Lisboa e Porto e dos 22 graus em Faro. 

A Madeira será contemplada com céu pouco nublado e máximas de 25 graus. Já o arquipélago dos Açores terá o céu com períodos de muito nublado e a temperatura não passará os 20 graus. 

Na sexta-feira, além de se prever descida da temperatura máxima, o céu vai continuar muito nublado e com chuva, por vezes forte nas regiões a norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela, e com condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada. 

As temperaturas não devem ir além dos 19 graus em Lisboa e Faro e 16 graus no Porto. A Madeira terá períodos de aguaceiros e nos Açores espera-se o céu com períodos de muito nublado. 

No sábado o cenário mantém-se. Períodos de céu muito nublado e aguaceiros, mais frequentes e intensos nas regiões Norte e Centro, voltam a marcar o dia. 

Estão ainda reunidas as condições para haver trovoada e queda de granizo, além de que as temperaturas máximas vão voltar a descer, em especial no Norte e Centro. 

In:SOL

:assobio: :assobio: :assobio: ohh Verão ninguém te encontra pá


----------



## Vince (21 Mai 2008 às 13:20)

nimboestrato disse:


> Volto a insistir : quem no seu perfeito juízo, em finais de Março/ início de Abril,quando grande parte do interior norte e centro  estava já em seca bem preocupante, augurava uma Primavera assim?



É verdade, está a ser uma Primavera que poucos esperariam depois do Inverno que foi. Ainda bem que a natureza também nos traz boas surpresas e nos livrámos duma seca na hora H.

A tal previsão de calor do Miguel estava correctíssima, o calor andará muito próximo de nós, o curioso nisto é que agora iriamos finalmente levar com um bocado de estabilidade e calor e formam-se estas depressões em altura e respectivas bolhas de ar frio que vão manter por aqui esta primavera fresca/amena e húmida provavelmente até princípios de Junho pelo menos.


Reparem como no mapa das temperaturas aos 850Hpa ficamos numa bolha de excepção, isolados das temperaturas mais elevadas que nos rodeiam de leste a oeste e a sul.


----------



## Vince (21 Mai 2008 às 13:23)

Mário Barros disse:


> :assobio: :assobio: :assobio: ohh Verão ninguém te encontra pá



Começa: 20 de Junho 2008, 23:59 UTC
Acaba: 22 de Setembro  2008 15:44 UTC
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solstice

Hoje é dia 21 de Maio. Espero ter ajudado a encontrar o Verão


----------



## vitamos (21 Mai 2008 às 17:25)

Segundo o GFS acentua-se mais um pouco a precipitação no litoral norte para sexta feira! 





Será um início de fim de semana bem molhadinho!


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Mai 2008 às 18:07)

Segundo a run das 12, no fim de semana prolongado teremos alguma chuva mas mesmo pouca no Algarve, o Norte esse sim levará com uma boa molha, a partir de 2ª feira até 5ª feira prevê precipitação esses dias, mas que grande baralhada que andam os modelos o GFS anda confuso


----------



## AnDré (21 Mai 2008 às 19:23)

Dá gosto ver algo assim!

Que grande molha que parece aí vir!


----------



## Vince (21 Mai 2008 às 22:39)

AnDré disse:


> Dá gosto ver algo assim!
> Que grande molha que parece aí vir!



Vamos lá a ver se já nalguns locais não será água a mais para a agricultura. Segundo o ECMWF, uma semana inteira a repartir alternadamente a água quase por todo o país. 

*Precipitação (Acum.12H) do ECMWF (da meia noite de hoje à meia noite da quarta-feira da próxima semana)*







Com especial destaque para a noite de amanhã e madrugada e manhã de Sexta-feira:







*E o GFS (Acum.6H):*







E finalmente a possibilidade de trovoadas do Estofex:


----------



## MSantos (22 Mai 2008 às 00:07)

Passámos do 8 para o 80
Parece que a chuva vai ficar mais uns dias...

Depois de im Inverno fraco em termos de precipitação, temos uma Primavera chuvosa. Mas tanta chuva fora de epoca pode ser prejudicial...


----------



## Turista (22 Mai 2008 às 00:20)

Vince disse:


> E finalmente a possibilidade de trovoadas do Estofex:


----------



## nimboestrato (22 Mai 2008 às 02:59)

Boas noites.
O Vince já aqui bem documentou as precipitações vindouras.
E afinal, para além daquelas esperadas  , as certas, as que aí vêm (mais para o norte e centro) até sábado ,chuvas de advecção ,
pelos vistos a dança  da chuva poderá  continuar.
Depois das de advecção, a partir de domingo virão as convectivas que já de si imprevisíveis no momento ,ainda estarão distantes no tempo.
Mas os principais modelos afinam para tal cenário.
Espreitando  as suas ultimas actualizações é unânime e categórico tal desenlace.
No Inverno houve míngua...mas depois do que já choveu nesta Primavera, é extraordinário verificar que este ciclo meteorológico em que parece que tudo nos cai em cima está longe do fim...
Tudo?
Não!  
Faltam as trovoadas.
Mas até esse pormenor parece que não irá ser descurado .
As "condições favoráveis" ganham força a partir de domingo num lugar perto de si...


----------



## AnDré (22 Mai 2008 às 07:50)

Vince disse:


> Vamos lá a ver se já nalguns locais não será água a mais para a agricultura. Segundo o ECMWF, uma semana inteira a repartir alternadamente a água quase por todo o país.



Bom dia!

Epá, esperemos que seja mesmo uma rega (poupando os agricultores de regarem as suas culturas) e não um mergulho

De qualque maneira, o país acorda hoje com metade do seu território em Alerta Amarelo: *"Chuva por vezes forte!*"





Um dado curioso, e penso que inédito no IM.
Se repararem, desta vez, há diferentes horas para o alerta amarelo, distribuído pelos distritos:

Viana do Castelo, Braga, Porto, Aveiro, Viseu e Coimbra, estão em alerta das 19h de hoje às 4:59 de amanhã.
Leiria das 20h às 5:59.
Vila Real e Bragança das 21 às 5:59
Guarda e Castelo Branco das 0h de amanhã às 8:59.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Mai 2008 às 10:18)

Para onde foi o calor raios pá


----------



## Rog (22 Mai 2008 às 14:39)




----------



## martinus (22 Mai 2008 às 14:49)

Se uma pessoa acreditar nos termómetros do aeroporto de Pedras Rubras (e haverá motivos para o contrário?), a temperatura até tem andado claramente acima dos valores normais para esta época do ano. Exactamente 1.1 C. acima, nos últimos 30 dias. Sou eu que estou a ver mal, ou a coisa até não anda assim tão fresca?


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Mai 2008 às 19:46)




----------



## nimboestrato (23 Mai 2008 às 02:33)

E o filme continua...
Não o dos antiguinhos  8 mm, mas os 19,1 actuais,
 das últimas 24 horas ,cá  pela região.
E mais chuva a caminho...
Mais fresco de permeio.
Mais Primavera que quase no fim ainda é ausente,
do minho ao algarve...
Depois das chuvas que já temos tido,
depois de tanto cinzento inverno surpreender os mais distraídos, em plena Primavera,
depois de tanta chuva continuada,
haverá ao que tudo indica, mais chuva ,ainda que espaçada,
mas momentaneamente potenciada,
eventualmente extremada ,
 num lugar perto de si ,já a partir de sábado...
Maio, no seu melhor?
Concerteza que sim...


----------



## Skizzo (23 Mai 2008 às 04:05)

Alerta amarelo estendido par todo o páis com excepçao do Algarve


----------



## meteo (23 Mai 2008 às 11:39)

que chova tudo em Maio e Junho..e depois dos exames,em Julho,venha ai grande tempo.   se continuar com esta tendencia chuvosa tanto tempo,poderemos ter um mes de Julho soberbo.. assim o espero


----------



## ACalado (23 Mai 2008 às 14:06)

meteo disse:


> que chova tudo em Maio e Junho..e depois dos exames,em Julho,venha ai grande tempo.   se continuar com esta tendencia chuvosa tanto tempo,poderemos ter um mes de Julho soberbo.. assim o espero



pelo menos estes dias irão  ser marcada por instabilidade


----------



## Skizzo (23 Mai 2008 às 17:11)

eu kero é k Agosto seja um mês soberbo, é quando tenho férias.


----------



## meteo (23 Mai 2008 às 17:47)

Skizzo disse:


> eu kero é k Agosto seja um mês soberbo, é quando tenho férias.



entao que seja Julho e Agosto..


----------



## nimboestrato (23 Mai 2008 às 17:58)

meteo disse:


> entao que seja Julho e Agosto..



Por favor: há tópicos para todos expressarem os seus desejos,vontades ou fezadas.Aqui é suposto ser o tópico de previsão do tempo e alertas.
Ou não será assim?
Por favor: -Organizem-se...


----------



## meteo (23 Mai 2008 às 18:28)

nimboestrato disse:


> Por favor: há tópicos para todos expressarem os seus desejos,vontades ou fezadas.Aqui é suposto ser o tópico de previsão do tempo e alertas.
> Ou não será assim?
> Por favor: -Organizem-se...



toda a razão.as minhas desculpas. foi má utilizaçao dos tópicos 
on-topic,parece vir ai mais chuva no fim-de-semana e próxima semana se não vier chuva,também não será calor.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Mai 2008 às 20:39)

Parece que temos instabilidade forever tal como o fresco


----------



## nimboestrato (24 Mai 2008 às 01:52)

Há um tópico de enorme sucesso de visitas presentemente aqui no meteopt.com .O das chuvas e trovoadas( 22 a 25).
22 como início das trovoadas está provado que foi falso alarme.
Mas 25 como limite?
 A  27, o modelo Europeu ,ainda apresenta esta prespectiva






Os outros modelos ,embora não tão acintados , não divergem muito de tal cenário...
Assim sendo, aquele tópico prolongar-se-á, crei eu, para além de 25
e esta Primavera encharcada que a todos surpreendeu,
ainda nos reservará o Maio das trovoadas ,
que não precisam de grande calor à superfície, com  -25º a 5000 m.
O gradiente é forte.
A partir de hoje e até para além de 25,
num local perto de si,ou mesmo aí,
mais aguaceiros,mais precipitações,quiçá trovoadas,
mais instabilidade,dispersa,muito imprevisível na hora e na região...


----------



## Stinger (25 Mai 2008 às 01:12)

De acordo com o freemeteo apartir de 31 de maio as temperaturas sobem bem como a pressão atmosférica... sei que não é muito fiável o freemeteo mas será que vem o tão desejado calor??


----------



## nimboestrato (25 Mai 2008 às 07:00)

Bons dias
Ainda há dúvidas quanto ao posicionamento do Anticiclone dos Açores a partir de sexta/sábado . E se uns modelos o colocam já em crista a abraçar a Ibéria ,outros ainda o colocam fraco e demasiado a Sudoeste da posição que nesta altura do ano  é já costume ocupar, permitindo assim a  continuação de circulação atlântica.E essa colocação das peças no xadrez da previsão é fundamental .
No entanto, parece de facto haver uma luz ao fundo do tunel do tempo instável.
Junho parece querer entrar e arrumar esta "desordenada Primavera".
Até lá, mais aguaceiros ,possíveis trovoadas,até terça,
de volta alguma chuva de um modo geral fraca e mais a Noroeste até quinta/sexta e depois,
bom depois , haverá  essa tendência,
mas como nesta Primavera de todas as precipitações 
até o nosso IM já anunciou  em determinada altura o fim das hostilidades para o pretérito dia 21,
o melhor é mesmo aguardar mais um ou dois dias para verificar se essa tendência tomará consistência...


----------



## miguel (25 Mai 2008 às 17:35)

Mas tem uma tendência já que é para a partir do fim de semana que vem vir calor mas condições explosivas para trovoadas fortes...


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Mai 2008 às 19:06)

De facto as coisas a partir de dia 31 de Maio parece estar a prometer em termos de calor, vamos lá ver se se aguenta


----------



## psm (25 Mai 2008 às 21:48)

Sim, é verdade pelas previsoes tanto do gfs e do ecmwf,mas a unica diferença está na componente de leste do gfs,enquanto no ecmwf o centro da depressão  á superficie está mais localizado no mar, mas no entanto o emblosamento de ar frio em altitude está similar em ambas previsões

Esta primavera faz-me recordar um ano na decada de 80, e que se prolongou até julho.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Mai 2008 às 13:04)

Bem parece que a partir de dia 1 de Junho será o espantar de um dmónio chamado frio  (ou então não )

No entanto a intabilidade é forever...


----------



## Rog (26 Mai 2008 às 17:00)




----------



## Rog (26 Mai 2008 às 17:00)




----------



## Skizzo (26 Mai 2008 às 20:21)

A porcaria da chuva ja parava de cair


----------



## windgirl (26 Mai 2008 às 20:54)

Skizzo disse:


> A porcaria da chuva ja parava de cair



Apoio inteiramente...
Mas ainda não percebi: ainda estamos dentro do que é normal ou de facto este tempo já se pode considerar como "anormal" face aos registos dos últimos anos?

Segundo o que me parece ver nas últimas actualizações do GFS, parecia que íamos ter melhoras para o fim de semana mas afinal nem por isso...


----------



## nimboestrato (27 Mai 2008 às 02:03)

E não é que chegados a  Junho ,segundo uns,ainda só temos isto?






ou  isto, se observarmos outros?






Começa a ser moléstia?

Há muito que esta Primavera deixou de ser  "normal"...
E se adicionarmos o pretérito Inverno,
também ele "anormal",
nada acrescentaremos à anormalidade vigente,
que fará parte da  normalidade que, de quando em vez ,
faz  Primaveras e Invernos assim...


----------



## Aurélio (27 Mai 2008 às 11:54)

O ano passado não ouvi ninguém a se queixar ..... 
Porque anormal foi mesmo o que se passou o ano passado ... isso sim é que foi anormal!!
Digam-me uma coisa ... há quantos anos é que não tinhamos um Maio com precipitação acima da média ... e temperaturas abaixo da média !!

Que eu saiba o Verão ainda não se mudou para o mês de maio ... ou será que se mudou e eu não reparei


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Mai 2008 às 14:53)

Aurélio disse:


> O ano passado não ouvi ninguém a se queixar .....
> Porque anormal foi mesmo o que se passou o ano passado ... isso sim é que foi anormal!!
> Digam-me uma coisa ... há quantos anos é que não tinhamos um Maio com precipitação acima da média ... e temperaturas abaixo da média !!
> 
> Que eu saiba o Verão ainda não se mudou para o mês de maio ... ou será que se mudou e eu não reparei



O ano passado aconteceu praticamente o mesmo que está a acontecer este ano, a unica diferença foi que o ano passado por esta altura já tinhamos tido mais dias com temperaturas acima dos 20ºC mas depois vinha um ventinho de norte que dava cabo de tudo em determinados periodos de tempo  já este ano, tem sido quase sempre chuva e nuvens é por isso que a comunicação social anda desesperada á procura de culpados, e do sol, claro está que o IM não pode culpar mais ninguém a não ser o pobre anticiclone dos Açores que anda a passar umas férias para as Bahamas e só volta em Setembro (opnião pessoal).

Ao que parece as temperaturas foram adiadas mais uns dias mas começaram a subir gradualmente a partir dia 3/4 de Junho


----------



## Aurélio (27 Mai 2008 às 16:12)

Mário Barros disse:


> O ano passado aconteceu praticamente o mesmo que está a acontecer este ano, a unica diferença foi que o ano passado por esta altura já tinhamos tido mais dias com temperaturas acima dos 20ºC mas depois vinha um ventinho de norte que dava cabo de tudo em determinados periodos de tempo  já este ano, tem sido quase sempre chuva e nuvens é por isso que a comunicação social anda desesperada á procura de culpados, e do sol, claro está que o IM não pode culpar mais ninguém a não ser o pobre anticiclone dos Açores que anda a passar umas férias para as Bahamas e só volta em Setembro (opnião pessoal).
> 
> Ao que parece as temperaturas foram adiadas mais uns dias mas começaram a subir gradualmente a partir dia 3/4 de Junho



A minha memória é que deve ser volátil , pois achava que tinha sido o ano passado que as temperaturas tinham chegado aos 40º (ou lá perto), mas pelo jeito foram há dois anos ... 
Ai a minha memória ... tenho que cortar no queijo !!


----------



## nimboestrato (28 Mai 2008 às 10:19)

Bons dias:
-Este tópico está em condições de afiançar em primeiríssima  mão,
que finalmente a temperatura irá subir e a instabilidade cessar.
É verdade. Há muito que queríamos dar-vos esta notícia mas até aqui
tal não tem sido possível.
Assim e depois de chuvas de um modo geral fracas e generalizadas hoje e amanhã,
depois da instabilidade convectiva de sexta a domingo com maior preponderância nas regiões do interior,
os modelos apontam quase todos para o fim das hostilidades para o início da semana que vem.
Há ainda um se: o todo-poderoso GFS ainda vacila, mas creio que entrementes juntar-se-á aos outros modelos .
Entretanto , se para a semana o tempo se mantiver como tem estado até aqui
o melhor será esquecerem este post e eu
em vez da Meteorologia talvez me dedique à pesca.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mai 2008 às 11:19)

nimboestrato disse:


> Bons dias:
> -Este tópico está em condições de afiançar em primeiríssima  mão,
> que finalmente a temperatura irá subir e a instabilidade cessar.
> É verdade. Há muito que queríamos dar-vos esta notícia mas até aqui
> ...



Tens mesmo a certeza  eu só tenho 50%.


----------



## vitamos (28 Mai 2008 às 11:35)

Mário Barros disse:


> Tens mesmo a certeza  eu só tenho 50%.



Exactamente a mesma percentagem que eu tenho, concordo ctg Mário! Percebi perfeitamente a tua análise nimboestrato mas ainda agora o GFS voltou a adiar a chegada da "calmaria", mais ainda faz uma aproximação de baixas pressões vindas de NO para complicar ainda mais o filme. O modelo europeu esse é clarissimo, mas sinceramente a consolidação com mais uma ou duas runs será fundamental! É mais uma vez o choque dos monstros modelísticos e eu já nem sei em quem acreditar!

Mas se não se concretizar Nimboestrato não te dediques à pesca! Continua a dedicar-te como bem fazes e a contribuir com a qualidade a que nos tens habituado neste tópico


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mai 2008 às 19:06)

As temperaturas até podem subir mas o windchill não vai deixar sentir calor... odeio quando tenho razão


----------



## Vince (28 Mai 2008 às 19:51)

Então Sexta-feira e Sábado temos mais uma situação a acompanhar. Mais uma ULL que se forma desta vez sobre o sul do país.

*Temperatura e Depressão aos 500hPa*





Não obstante a fartura de bolsas de ar frio, continuamos com indices de instabilidade bastante baixos:

*CAPE/LI para 6ª e Sáb 18Z*
Na sexta à partida haverá algumas trovoadas pelo interior de Trás-os-Montes ao Alentejo, e no sábado talvez mais interessantes a norte.






*Precipitação noite de sexta à tarde de Sábado*






*Ascendência entre 6ªf e Sábado*






Para além do CAPE ser baixo, não vai haver muito shear que suporte grandes e duradouras trovoadas. Só no norte está um pouco mais favorável no shear dos niveis baixos.







Para acabar, claro que é apenas uma ideia, pois faltam 50 horas e até lá muita coisa pode mudar.


----------



## Bgc (28 Mai 2008 às 19:57)

Mário Barros disse:


> O ano passado aconteceu praticamente o mesmo que está a acontecer este ano, a unica diferença foi que o ano passado por esta altura já tinhamos tido mais dias com temperaturas acima dos 20ºC mas depois vinha um ventinho de norte que dava cabo de tudo em determinados periodos de tempo  já este ano, tem sido quase sempre chuva e nuvens é por isso que a comunicação social anda desesperada á procura de culpados, e do sol, claro está que o IM não pode culpar mais ninguém a não ser o pobre anticiclone dos Açores que anda a passar umas férias para as Bahamas e só volta em Setembro (opnião pessoal).
> 
> Ao que parece as temperaturas foram adiadas mais uns dias mas *começaram* a subir gradualmente a partir dia 3/4 de Junho




Acho que querias dizer *começarão.*


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mai 2008 às 21:35)

Bgc disse:


> Acho que querias dizer *começarão.*



Olha pois era cabeça a minha


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mai 2008 às 21:47)

Adeus calor volta sempre  foi adiado  assim não há trovoada que se forme 





P.S: Este tópico anda tão apagadinho que até se ouvem as moscas...


----------



## miguel (28 Mai 2008 às 23:41)

Esta run das 18 foi a confirmar as outras ou seja a adiar a chegada do calor e do tempo estavel  assim fica complicado


----------



## nimboestrato (29 Mai 2008 às 06:19)

Bons dias:
Este tópico está em condições desde já, de desmentir em primeiríssima mão
o que ontem por aqui foi afiançado igualmente em primeiríssima mão.
Na verdade ,e depois da instabilidade convectiva que se avizinha para o fim de semana ,sobretudo no sábado e já aqui muito bem escalpelizada pelo Vince,
os modelos a médio prazo recuaram de novo, encostaram-se ao GFS e assim sendo a meados da próxima semana , até talvez haja uma pausa nas precipitações mas que eventualmente poderão regressar lá mais para o final,
mas as temperaturas não darão mostras de grandes subidas ,continuando ao que tudo indica inferiores aos valores normais para a  época.
Face ao exposto,obviamente que pondero comprar a cana de pesca,muitos anzóis e muita minhoca o que poderá ser útil face à greve da frota pesqueira portuguesa que se avizinha...


----------



## vitamos (29 Mai 2008 às 10:15)

nimboestrato disse:


> Bons dias:
> Este tópico está em condições desde já, de desmentir em primeiríssima mão
> o que ontem por aqui foi afiançado igualmente em primeiríssima mão.
> Na verdade ,e depois da instabilidade convectiva que se avizinha para o fim de semana ,sobretudo no sábado e já aqui muito bem escalpelizada pelo Vince,
> ...




O tempo não anda para notícias em primeira mão meu caro... eu também tenho alguma dificuldade em defenir uma tendência. Ontem quando vi o início da viragem do GFS comecei a  duvidar dos outros modelos a médio prazo. Isto porque na minha opinião o GFS é um monstro delirante... mas que nunca repete duas vezes um delírio... se ele esboçasse seguir as outras tendências aí já não acreditava que recuasse! Vamos ver... o calor e o sol vão chegar concerteza, mas para já teremos que aguardar..

Dúvida agora, na minha opinião, vai ser até quando teremos esta interessante actividade convectiva que se inicia amanhã. O Vince já mostrou como ela se comportará Sexta e Sábado, mas será que se irá estender? Eu pessoalmente gostava porque logo este fim de semana tenho de ir a Lisboa e a animação de Sábado parece estar mais a norte 

Mas anyway, a duração desta instabilidade, e mesmo das trovoadas previstas para os próximos dias, parece não ter a linha final bem delineada.


----------



## HotSpot (29 Mai 2008 às 12:33)

Vista a última run do GFS ainda piora a situação. Havia uma ténue possibilidade de a partir de dia 10 de Junho aparecer o calor mas....foi-se.

Portanto o tempo dos últimos 15 dias continua em cenário para os próximos 15.

Claro que ainda pode melhorar mas para já a tendência é esta.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Mai 2008 às 22:48)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## miguel (29 Mai 2008 às 23:52)

Bem vou dizer o que penso e para mim sexta e Sábado teremos as tais trovoadas boa sorte para quem as apanhar  a partir de domingo Céu pouco nublado ou limpo e pequena subida da temperatura que se vai manter durante toda a semana com temperaturas na casa dos 20 a 26ºC calor para mim no final da primeira semana de Junho meto as minhas mãos no lume por estas afirmações


----------



## Vince (30 Mai 2008 às 00:16)

Também acho que na 2ª semana as coisas vão finalmente melhorar, o GFS já começa a vacilar um bocado entre run's, mete as depressões lá para os britânicos (omo o europeu). Deve ser desta. Afinal começa o Euro2008, vem o Santo António e as sardinhas, convem que haja algum calorzito para ajudar a animar a malta. 

*10 Junho, Temperatura 2m*






Mas eu nestes assuntos de meteorologia jamais meto as mãos no fogo 

Quanto às trovoadas, só tem piorado de saída para saída, se calhar pouco vai sobrar.


----------



## MSantos (30 Mai 2008 às 00:24)

Defacto parece que já se vê a luz ao fundo do tunel, mas eu também não metia as maãos no fogo 

OF TOPIC: Nós nunca estamos satisfeitos com o tempo que faz, quando reina o tempo anticiclónico queremos chuva, quando temos superficies frontais e depressões queremos sol...


----------



## nimboestrato (30 Mai 2008 às 02:43)

-Eu, de mãos chamuscadas, lá vou sair agora para a faina (já me tornei  um Pescador Profissional) , mas há un contratempo:- Há greve.
Para além de tal, o GFS vacila  de novo,
com as suas  4 saidas diárias,às vezes avança e recua 2 vezes ao dia,
e ao contrário das  marés ,nesta agitação, os sobressaltos são constantes.
Mas  com tantos  avanços e recuos,
com tanta alternância do "é agora" e do "parece que ainda não",
com outros,que dizem "sim,sim,tudo indica que é agora",
com esta Primavera que a todos tem surpreendido,
acho que vou ficar em Terra por mais uns tempos .
Pois se até " pouca trovoada vai sobrar" ,
se até para 2 , 3 dias, abundam surpresas,
então , porquê embarcar?
Claro que não se podem dar notícias em 1ª mão ( para 6, 7 dias)
quando para 2, 3, nada está ainda seguro.
A actividade convectiva já não irá abundar:
-"Veremos o pouco que irá sobrar"...
Depois do que sobejar,
prá semana ,parece haver um novo dado (lá estou eu a arriscar):
-Ocorrerá  Nortada no Litoral Oeste.(Estou a arriscar pouco...)
Se assim acontecer, SE , repito ,ao que tudo indica tal virá a ocorrer, será uma peninha:
-É que no meio de tanta desgraça  havia a temperatura da água do mar apelativa que ronda já  os  17º à espera apenas de uns dias de sol.
E até nisso, esta Primavera vai ser agreste:
Até poderá vir a tão almejada subida das temperaturas, não sem antes,
uma Nortada  recolocar os 15º da ordem de temperatura no vasto Oceano a Oeste...



sobressai a Nortada


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Mai 2008 às 09:56)

Hoje um senhor do IM disse na Rtp que a partir de domingo as temperaturas irão subir e por fim a Primavera se irá manifestar  é desta que vou há praia.
A instabilidade irá abrandar e o céu sem duvida ficara pouco nublado a limpo.
Mas mesmo que as temperaturas subam a nortada nunca irá deixar sentir o calor 
Mas se o senhor do IM disse ele é que sabe vou esperar então para ir para a praia e tirar o mofo eo cheiro a naftalina das t-shirts e do fato de banho...

Já tenho saudades de quedas de temperatura de um dia para o outro da ordem dos 10ºC a 15ºC.


----------



## vitamos (30 Mai 2008 às 10:06)

Vince disse:


> Quanto às trovoadas, só tem piorado de saída para saída, se calhar pouco vai sobrar.



De facto analisar as saídas CAPE do GFS de ontem e hoje é uma diferença da noite para o dia!

De qualquer forma deixo para análise a última imagem de satélite que mostra desenvolvimentos interessantes no atlântico em lenta deslocação para o continente:






A dúvida é se daqui virá algo de interessante ou não (para já a nebulosidade na área aumenta). Para já uma descarga electrica isolada no atlântico detectada: 

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/rayos#animacion

Veremos o que nos pode trazer a tarde...


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Mai 2008 às 11:14)

Ena pá desta não esperava amanhã devemos levar uma rega que até dói  por este andar vamos ter mais um Outono e Inverno secos


----------



## Vince (30 Mai 2008 às 11:19)

vitamos disse:


> De qualquer forma deixo para análise a última imagem de satélite que mostra desenvolvimentos interessantes no atlântico em lenta deslocação para o continente:



Se olharmos para os modelos essa área coincide com um bom PVA (advecção de vorticidade positiva) e uma boa divergência nos niveis altos que ajudam o ar a subir nesse local. Mas esses factores favoráveis não sendo excepcionais também não se prolongam até ao continente nas próximas horas.

Esquecendo os mapas do CAPE e a precipitação convectiva diria que só no interior ao longo da tarde e noite haveria condições favoráveis. Mas claro que isto tem que se conjugar com tudo o resto, o CAPE por exemplo é mesmo marginal, é só um palpite.

PVA 6/12/18





Divergencia 300 hPa


----------



## miguel (30 Mai 2008 às 18:04)

Amanha não será um dia tão bom como se esperava para trovoadas...vão se limitar ao interior apenas...depois bom tempo e parece que se confirma o calor para o final da semana como disse num post ontem  parece mesmo que não vou queimar as mãos


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Mai 2008 às 12:32)

Eu vejo vento muito vento de norte/noroeste


----------



## meteo (31 Mai 2008 às 19:49)

Mário Barros disse:


> Eu vejo vento muito vento de norte/noroeste



contentamento por frio tudo bem..calor é optimo porque se pode ir á praia..bem bom..trovoadas,um belo espectáculo. agora ficar contente por vento..só se for para ir fazer parapente


----------



## AnDré (31 Mai 2008 às 20:17)

meteo disse:


> contentamento por frio tudo bem..calor é optimo porque se pode ir á praia..bem bom..trovoadas,um belo espectáculo. agora ficar contente por vento..só se for para ir fazer parapente



Parapente também não será certamente.
Vento e parapente não combinam lá muito bem

Mas quem sabe windsurf: 






Humor à parte, parece que a instabilidade vai deixar-nos por uns dias, e as temperaturas vão subir gradualmente. Vamos lá ver até onde


----------



## windgirl (31 Mai 2008 às 22:01)

meteo disse:


> contentamento por frio tudo bem..calor é optimo porque se pode ir á praia..bem bom..trovoadas,um belo espectáculo. agora ficar contente por vento..só se for para ir fazer parapente



Windsurf sem dúvida!!! 

Já agora, qual a proveniência desta carta de vento?
Obrigada!


----------



## rufer (31 Mai 2008 às 22:51)

Mário Barros disse:


> Ena pá desta não esperava amanhã devemos levar uma rega que até dói  por este andar vamos ter mais um Outono e Inverno secos



Sim, sim. E onde está ela? Pelo menos para os meus lados foi um dos melhores  dias ultimamente. Completamente ao lado.


----------



## Minho (1 Jun 2008 às 19:01)

windgirl disse:


> Windsurf sem dúvida!!!
> 
> Já agora, qual a proveniência desta carta de vento?
> Obrigada!



Penso que aqui:

http://www.meteosimtruewind.com/en/modelling/weather_maps.php?model=MASS&grid=24km


----------

